# Out of the Mouths of Babes...



## SmoothSeas (Sep 9, 2021)

This was my first LOL of the morning  -  besides you can't find fault with the kid's logic...


​


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Sep 9, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> This was my first LOL of the morning  -  besides you can't find fault with the kid's logic...
> 
> 
> View attachment 183004​


That's fantastic!  I needed a laugh right about now.


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2021)

@SmoothSeas That is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## grahamg (Sep 9, 2021)

"Brother and sisters have i none, but that mans father is my fathers son. Who am I looking at"?


----------



## jujube (Sep 9, 2021)

grahamg said:


> "Brother and sisters have i none, but that mans father is my fathers son. Who am I looking at"?


You're looking in the mirror.


----------



## grahamg (Sep 9, 2021)

jujube said:


> You're looking in the mirror.


Nope!


----------



## jujube (Sep 10, 2021)

Ok, then "that man" has to be the speaker's son.  I still stick with my original answer as an acceptable alternative though.


----------



## grahamg (Sep 10, 2021)

jujube said:


> Ok, then "that man" has to be the speaker's son.  I still stick with my original answer as an acceptable alternative though.


Ju know I've forgotten in all the excitement!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 20, 2021)

​


----------



## grahamg (Sep 20, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 184877​


He'll go far that boy!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 28, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 29, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 5, 2021)

8-year old Emalee showing the painting she made at a recent Youth Workshop


​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 7, 2021)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 7, 2021)

Little Michael watched, fascinated, as his mother smoothed cold cream on her face.' Why do you do that, Mummy?' he asked 'To make myself beautiful', said his mother who then began removing the cream with a tissue 'What's the matter?' asked little Michael, 'Giving up?'


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 12, 2021)

this provided the first laugh of the morning - a bit long, but...


The boss wondered why one of his most valued employees was absent but had not phoned in sick one day. Needing to have an urgent problem with one of the main computers resolved, he dialed the employee's home phone number and was greeted with a child's whisper. ' Hello ?'

''Is your daddy home?' he asked.

Yes , whispered the small voice.

"May I talk with him?'

The child whispered, ' No .'

Surprised and wanting to talk with an adult, the boss asked, 'Is your Mummy there?'

"Yes."

'May I talk with her?'

Again the small voice whispered, ' No '

Hoping there was somebody with whom he could leave a message, the boss asked, 'Is anybody else there?'

whispered the child. "Yes, a policeman."

Wondering what a cop would be doing at his employee's home, the boss asked, 'May I speak with the policeman?'

whispered the child. "No, he's busy."

'Busy doing what?'

Came the whispered answer.  'Talking to Daddy and Mummy and the Fireman'

Growing more worried as he heard a loud noise in the background through the earpiece on the phone, the boss asked, 'What is that noise?"

Answered the whispering voice. 'A helicopter'

'What is going on there?' demanded the boss, now truly apprehensive.

Again, whispering, the child answered,  The search team just landed a helicopter '

Alarmed, concerned and a little frustrated the boss asked, 'What are they searching for?'

Still whispering, the young voice replied with a muffled giggle... ' ME. '


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 17, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 28, 2021)

​


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 29, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> Alarmed, concerned and a little frustrated the boss asked, 'What are they searching for?'
> 
> Still whispering, the young voice replied with a muffled giggle... ' ME. '


The first time we hired a babysitter, the kids were 2 or 3. We went out to eat, knew the babysitter well (she was 65 and my best friend's nanny). 

We drive up our street, and see tons of emergency lights. Parked at our house were several fire engines, tons of police cars, and an ambulance. I nearly had a heart attack.

Turned out the babysitter was playing hide-and-seek with the kids. She couldn't find one of our sons, and she looked *everywhere*. She was very familiar with our house. Law enforcement thought that our son has escaped from the house or had been somehow snatched by a kidnapper. Hence the entire neighborhood was covered with all these first responders, looking for our son.

In the playroom, we had a wall of cubbyholes, with a counter atop them. My son was very small for his age, due to his prematurity. He climbed into a cubbyhole, and fell asleep. He was so small, the babysitter didn't see him curled up in the back of the cubbyhole. Then she opened the playroom's door to the garage, which covered the cubbyhole. 

A policeman found him soon after we got home. I am glad it had a happy ending. This kid sleeps like I did (before kids). At that time, our town was pretty much crime-free. Nothing bad ever happened in that town (that has changed in the last couple decades, I'm sure.) I figure that's why practically all of the first responders showed up.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 29, 2021)

One day our son came back from school where they obviously had a visit from the local Vicar. He said they were told that God had made everything.  "Did he make mum & dad"   Yes.  What about your sisters?   Yes, God made them.
Hmm, what about my computer?   No, IBM made that!


----------



## Pappy (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 29, 2021)

This brought back a memory I have from when my son was only about 5ys old. I was talking to my sister and we were talking about getting old. I told my sister that I would want to go to a nursing home when I got old and not be a burden to my children. She said she felt the same way. She said I wonder what nursing homes there will be then. My son said "Don't worry Mom I'll send you to Holy Cross" My sister and I started laughing because Holy Cross was a cemetery. A schoolmate of his had passed away and they made the class go to the Cemetery. So he thought it meant a nursing home.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 1, 2021)

​


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 1, 2021)

Re: The OP. Funny and cute. I have that one in an email and have been meaning to post it. Also the one about the mom with the white hair. You've saved me the trouble.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 2, 2021)

​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 30, 2021)

​


----------

